# A great side dish called "BIG OL MESS"



## countrysmoke (Feb 5, 2011)

I got this recipe out of a marlboro cook book, so some of you may have seen it. Every time I make it its a big hit.

* 1 lb smoked sausage, cut into chunks

     * 3 jalapeno peppers, sliced

     * 1 green bell pepper, de-seeded and cut into chunks

     * 1 sweet onion, peeled and cut into chunks

     * 1/4 cup Tabasco sauce

     * 10 ounces sweet and sour sauce

    1. 1 Make an aluminum foil bag. Use 2 12" x 18" sheets of heavy-duty foil (or double regular foil) and, (after the ingredients are in the bottom half), crimp the top half on.

    2. 2 Put the sausage, green pepper and onions in the bottom half of the foil bag.

    3. 3 Mix the Tabasco up with the sweet and sour sauce and pour it over the sausage mix. Seal the foil bag with the top half. Make sure it is "leak-proof".

    4. 4 Place on the grill (gas or charcoal) and cook for a total of 45 minutes, turning after each 15 minutes.

             I've only made this 3 or 4 times on the grill, so next time I make it I think I'll just put it all

             in a foil pan and smoke it on the WSM.


----------



## smoke king (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks good! Can you buy sweet and sour sauce in a jar or something? I don't think I've ever seen that (or looked for it either).

Let us know how it turns out when you smoke it too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Now it sounds pretty darn good and I would recommend leaving the foil pouch open and then putting it into the smoker. I bet it would be really good that way.


----------



## countrysmoke (Feb 5, 2011)

yes you can buy it in a 10 or 12 ounce jar, i get it at walmart and krogers in the oriental section, sometimes its with the bbq sauces


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks Interesting...


----------

